# What does it mean to be AKC registered with an SR number?



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It means it has an AKC #. Some of my Am Bred dogs start with "SR". You can enter the dog on American Kennel Club - akc.org, but if you want a lot of info, you might have to log in(American Kennel Club - akc.org) and pay some money. Is the pedigree on k9data?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

puppydogs said:


> I'm trying to find information on k9data or offa.org for SR49350402. I even went to akc.org but not sure where to find more info on the sire.
> 
> If it is a foreign import with the akc number, what does that validate about the dog?


It'a a typical AKC number. There is nothing unusual about it at all. What are you trying to find, specifically?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The sire's number is SKK650382005

Here is the pedigree of the AKC bitch you referred to:

Pedigree: Comtesse Cembro Du Pin Aux Cinq Aiguilles


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The "SR" refers to the particular "Book" the litter and dog is located in. I believe the SR "Book" was started in 2002. My oldest girl Maxi is in the SN Book. My middle girl is at the very beginning of the SR Book.


----------

